# QCup In Columbia !!



## WalterSC (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok who is gonna be there either as compeditor or judge. Niki and I will get there early Friday afternoon , we will judge this one, Anything Butt and the Saturday part. Niki and I are going to try to find a close hotel and get a room so we dont have to drive back and forth to Denmark. And so we can actually hang out after the any butt with our friends . Hopefully there will be some good food after that is over to much on like it is at other comps. his way we can take off those aprons and hats and have a great time hanging out!!  See yall at the Q Cup !!!


----------



## BayouBBQ (Oct 1, 2006)

Bayou BBQ will be there competing.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, wish I would have known about this one.  Looks like a great comp.  Wish you guys the best of luck.

http://www.carolinaqcup.com/


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 2, 2006)

timroy said:
			
		

> Cook-N-Out will be there on Saturday.  Stop by and visit!



Tim dont worry I am making my shopping list now as usual ,will ya have oak and hickory wood chunks with ya this time too??


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 4, 2006)

timroy said:
			
		

> I will have everything except the kitchen sink!



Hey Tim,

Did you happen to see the Kitchen Sink that Brian and Crew from Q2U have.  It might be something you would add to your inventory to make it complete.    

I'll bet Handy would buy one.  :P 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 10, 2006)

Q Cup results are posted on the SCBA Website.

www.scbarbeque.com

events calendar then judging results.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Q Cup results are posted on the SCBA Website.
> 
> www.scbarbeque.com
> 
> ...



Mighty fine job again Tim "JT's BBQ"!  All banged up and you still do a superior job!!!  Congratulations to the JT's BBQ Team!!!


----------

